# New v42 10F



## Wierd Harold (Oct 25, 2013)

I just picked up a second Atlas. Much newer and in better shape then my present Atlas.
I traded this Delta 1200 Scroll Saw and $100. I am happy and the seller was happy.


On the truck with a few things removed so we could load it.





This is what came with it.


And here it is an hour later . (I had to get it in the basement by myself and it has to come apart for refurb anyway)


----------



## drs23 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wierd Harold said:


> I just picked up a second Atlas. Much newer and in better shape then my present Atlas.
> I traded this Delta 1200 Scroll Saw and $100. I am happy and the seller was happy.
> View attachment 62995
> 
> ...



Another project. Can't wait to see it come together.

Standing by with my popcorn!)


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks complete and in good shape. Another happy transaction and to many future projects.
Pierre


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 8, 2013)

Progress so far.











HWF


----------



## Privateer (Nov 9, 2013)

Whilst you have yours dismantled, answer me this, if you would. On the mitre bearing, there is an oil sluice way. Is there a hole in the bushing inside? I bought a used one, and there was no hole, and it seems to me there aught to be. Why else would you have that little channel to ferry the oil from the front of the apron, to the outside of the bearing, if not to let it in to lube the mitre as it turns?

Terry


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 9, 2013)

I was just debating this in my head yesterday as I was putting my apron together . Mine does not have a hole here either. I am trying to decide if I will add a small hole while it is at this point.
On another note someone was discussing adjusting the traverse gearbox in another thread but though there are slots in the gearbox it was pinned. Mine is the same , yet my older 10" does not have pins and can be adjusted to mesh with both the hand wheel gear and the rack.
HWF


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 9, 2013)

I had a what I will call a 10F24. It originally was a 10D24 but had been upgraded in the distant past to the F specs. 
The bushing on the mitre gear support, appeared to be Oilite Bronze on mine. It is porous so the oil just has to get there and it will lube the mitre gear. The support in my case had no slot to transfer the oil to the bushing. I had to lube it via a long oiler. I have seen pictures of some where there was a tube to carry the oil.

As for the slots on the traversing gear case, it seems there are some with and others without the slots. I know mine did not have the pins just the 3 bolts located the case.
Pierre


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: New v42 10F Latest Progress*

More Progress








Wierd Harold said:


> Progress so far.
> 
> View attachment 64045
> View attachment 64046
> ...


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice looking dial you have there. 
Pierre


----------



## drs23 (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking very good Harold. Are you entertaining numbering the major graduations on your new dial? Either way, impressive job!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 11, 2013)

your dial looks nice but how are you going to engage the power cross feed? It doesn't look like there is enough room.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes I am going to number the dials. I have a new set of stamps on the way. I still have to make the compound dial while I wait.

I made a new shorter and slightly smaller knob for the power crossfeed. I also changed the spring for a slightly softer one so that it easier to pull out. When I get a chance I am planning to convert to a lever action.

I must say that the most handy tool to have while rebuilding an old lathe is another working lathe.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 11, 2013)

I too built the lever style control. It was from the Project in Metal books. Worked great. The cross feed engagement knob can be reduced in length if needed. I left mine long in case I had to remove the lever assy and still use the lathe. Note the larger dial on the cross feed. Lever in the down position - power cross feed is engaged. About 3/8" of travel is all that is required.
Pierre


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 12, 2013)

do you have a drawing of the dial.   Or can you take pic's of the parts and how thay moumt.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 12, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> do you have a drawing of the dial.   Or can you take pic's of the parts and how thay moumt.



They are just two 2" disks 1/2" thick with a .99 hole. Each is tapped for an 8/32 screw. The stationary piece gets a set screw to hold it to the nose (?) and the dial gets a set screw to hold it to the old dial. Simple and easy. And I had a piece of 2" stock with a .9 hole to start with . It used to be something else ???



HWF


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks. I am going to make one for my cross slide. 1 1/2" dia with 200 graduets for derict reading.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 16, 2013)

Finishing up dials



Quicky jig for stamping numbers



Finished !



If I didn.t have plenty of time and if this was not a hobby ,these dials would have been too much work. Probably worth getting from Tallgrass.

HWF


----------



## Privateer (Nov 17, 2013)

> If I didn.t have plenty of time and if this was not a hobby ,these dials would have been too much work. Probably worth getting from Tallgrass.



But then you wouldn't have the satisfaction of having made them yourself. And they look very sharp! The jig was a great idea too.

Terry


----------

